# Gear Bags?



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Typically my shoes and helmet just ride in the back seat and I pack an old bookbag with my shorts, shammy, gloves and jersey the night before a ride. Then toss it in the truck with the bike before leaving for work.

With a 2nd baby on the way the back seat real-estate is about to become endangered so I need a legit gear bag that hold the previously mentioned things, plus a helmet and shoes.

I would like a bag that has an external helmet and shoe section (especially shoes) so they don't stink up the inside of the bag. If not external, at least WELL vented.

What are you guys using? I was thinking something like this.


----------



## Agar426 (May 29, 2009)

Following....


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

I have that bag. Love it. The whole front is mesh, and the helmet and shoes have separate dividers 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

I've been looking everywhere for a duffel bag that meets my criteria... very similar to what you're looking for with a few extras. It's to the point where I've considered manufacturing my own design (already drawn and a proto is somewhat arranged for). Unfortunately it seems that a US made bag w/ higher price point is my only real option... Perhaps a kickstarter is in order.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Psycho1 said:


> I have that bag. Love it. The whole front is mesh, and the helmet and shoes have separate dividers
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Nice, thanks! I have read enough reviews and watched a few videos on it so far. I am pretty sold on it. With the exchange rate, it's only 62$ shipped. I may just go ahead and pull the trigger.


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

I have that bag. Love it. I have used it for about 2 years. Keeps everything organized and with the mesh top nice and dry. I would buy one in a second.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I have an older Oakley duffle bag that's big enough to carry all my cycling cloths, towel, plus some other gear as needed. It also has a waterproof shoe cubby on the end. It's not divided in the main compartment but I don't have any issue fitting a helmet in the bag on top of everything else that's in there. The shoe compartment is nice for when my shoes get muddy but honestly I usually just toss them on the floor board when I'm done my ride. And I've not really found a need for a separate helmet compartment.


----------



## Organ (Jan 30, 2004)

I use a big gym bag. I keep a lot of gear in my trunk. I keep several sets of pads, jackets, 2 helmets, many gloves, etc in it. It doesn't have separate compartments except for a couple pockets on each end.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00POB398K/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I've liked the idea of that Cat5Gear bag but never got one. Another one to consider is the Osprey TrailKit Duffel Bag.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

A triathlon transition bag seems like it would fit the bill (so long as you aren't carrying a full-face helmet). Meant to hold a helmet, 2 pairs of shoes a wetsuit and a towel. With separate compartments for wet stuff. Better ones open flat so you can get your transition setup straight at home and just set it on the ground and go. 

Unfortunately they're pricey, like anything really purpose-built.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Large Rubbermaid tote.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

How about the Osprey Trailkit?

OSPREY Trailkit


----------



## direktor (Mar 21, 2004)

About 2 months ago I realized I could speed up my routine with a bag to keep everything together for trips from house to car and back again.

Somebody on the board mentioned an Ogio bag, the Endurance 9.0.

Turns out it's working great. One of my things was that I wanted separate pockets for most things...dirty shoes in one big pocket, used/dirty clothes in another, clean in yet another, etc etc. And a way to get the helmet to piggyback on the outside.

It works for all this, and now I have a pre-post ride routine based around the bag which is helping me not forget things.

I don't love the Ogio look, but I had to suck it up on this one because it just works so well.


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

Do some of you people seriously throw your sweaty helmet etc into an air tight bag/tote in between rides and let it get funked up...?


----------



## direktor (Mar 21, 2004)

EatsDirt said:


> Do some of you people seriously throw your sweaty helmet etc into an air tight bag/tote in between rides and let it get funked up...?


I don't. All the pockets I mentioned for clothes either have mesh, or for the helmet, it's a exterior "hammock" it rides in.


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

I use the North Face Base Camp duffels, just because we've had them for years. They come in several sizes and take a serious beating. Think it's the medium I use, have a couple pairs of shoes, and 2 or 3 shorts, jerseys, socks, gloves, helmet, knee pads, water bottles, hip pack, tube and tool strap. All I need is the bike and toss the bag in and I know everything I need is there. No I don't let the helmet funk it up, or anything. Always let stuff dry or wash in between rides if possible.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have an older Adidas soccer duffel (can't find it online anywhere, so it appears no longer made) with a mesh ball pouch on one side (perfect for helmets) and a vented shoe pocket on the other side. It has an organizer pocket for small crap, and a big main pocket that's good for a clean change of clothes and such.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

EatsDirt said:


> Do some of you people seriously throw your sweaty helmet etc into an air tight bag/tote in between rides and let it get funked up...?


Yes that is exactly what I do. Because once an item is placed into a bag or tote it is banished to said confinement until its next usage.


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

Hmm, I’d like a bag too but it would have to be large:
Floor pump
Box of gels
Hydration mix
2 water bottles
Helmet
Shoes
Gloves

Currently all this stuff just sits in the back of my Jeep in my dogs bed lol. I’m thinking a large plastic tote that I could put some sort of dividers in would work well.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I suggest that whatever bag or carrier you get for your gear, don't get one with a black interior. I have a really nice multipocket bag I got at Cabela's and it's a black hole. I can't see or find anything in it without a flashlight.


----------



## Tdizride (Jul 12, 2014)

Milk crate works great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdwarchichoke (Feb 10, 2019)

I know it is an old post, but thought I would attach a link as i am looking for a cheaper alternative. Not quite for everyone needs, but might work for some.

https://pedalindustries.com/pages/raceday-bags


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm looking for one that will hold 4 or more water bottles. Anything?


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

Pretty much any gym bag can hold 4 or more water bottles. What else would you want to put in it?

95% of my rides start from my house so I don't really need a bag. But if I were to get one I would either do a milk crate or maybe a plastic laundry basket. The elongated style laundry basket could probably fit a full size bike pump. The plastic won't absorb sweat, it's quite airy so things will dry easily, and super simple to clean off with a hose if it got dirty. If you want better organization then you can look for packing cubes, or maybe small plastic storage totes. It would be way cheaper than a dedicated biking bag. Of course it wouldn't work well for traveling on an airplane.


----------



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

I use a tool bag, works great and tons of pockets for things. This isn't the one I have but similar.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/307699153

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Frantic29 said:


> I use a tool bag, works great and tons of pockets for things. This isn't the one I have but similar.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/307699153
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great idea ...a heck of a lot cheaper than anything sports-specific.


----------



## JaneForsy (Sep 1, 2021)

Many riders choose roller bags since they make transporting your gear pack, which usually is very hefty, much more accessible. However, simple backpacks are really good as well. Personally, I like them more than the gear bags. I had a gear bag for my sportswear. However, a simple backpack is more comfortable for me. I got mine on Compare Cat Backpack Specs & Features | Backpacks Global, and I love the quality. Moreover, I got a stylish one as well, so it fits my style, and in case I have to go to the city after the gym, I don't even have to go home to change the bags.


----------



## 915654 (Jul 27, 2021)

A tote from Home Depot.


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

Since the thread is resurrected thought I'd contribute. Been using a large mesh beach bag for a couple years now and seems to do the trick at a reasonable price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Shredmonkey said:


> Since the thread is resurrected thought I'd contribute. Been using a large mesh beach bag for a couple years now and seems to do the trick at a reasonable price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it hard to breathe with those goggles?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

racefit said:


> Is it hard to breathe with those goggles?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No but the snorkel definitely makes it hard, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

